# Jamoka (The cuteiset Brindle!!!!!)



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.dogster.com/?123115

We just joined Dogster! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Cute pup!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

THANK YOU SOO MUCH!! this is the first comment i got since i got here :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He is very cute - I have never seen a brindle Chihuahua in real life. They are so unique. I liked the story on how you found him!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

What a handsome boy and I love his name and the meaning of it. Welcome, hope to see lots more pictures of Jamoka


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi and welcome! I have a reverse Brindle


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jamoka said:


> THANK YOU SOO MUCH!! this is the first comment i got since i got here :wave:


 its a big board dont worry people will see you   :wave:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

He's so pretty!!

Welcome to the board! :wink:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

what a little cutie!

Welcome! :wave: 

Love n hugs

_S xXx_


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

You little Jamoka is a cutie! I love the Brindle Chi's!! I have three Chi's and one of them is a long-haired Brindle Chi. His name is Teddy Bear. He is two years old and sweet as pie.

Here is a link to see him..
http://members.cox.net/wic7/

sandra :wave:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: welcome to the board. what a cutie you have there. And I just love the name!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome! :wave: Beautiful chi, lovely name. I just submitted the request to have Lily be his first pup pal on dogster.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The Chihuahuas you have as your avatar are actually my Chihuahuas.Obviously they havent been removed from the avatar choice yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i sent a pup pal request, he's got such a great face and name too!


----------

